# Weaving on our loom



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

We have a newcomb loom no. 3, and I bought a manual reprint for it, too. Does anyone have any suggestions for good places to learn weaving, because we are dumbfounded at weaving terminology.
Thanks, THF


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Rag Rug Handbook by Janet Meany and Paula ?

This is the best beginner's book if you want to weave rag rugs.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a link that may help. Its still kinda confusing but a few more searches may straighten that out.

http://www.silverbirches.com/weavingterms.shtml


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Rag rugs are fun, useful, and weave up fast, giving you a chance to learn how to use the loom before you try the fancy stuff.

Have a good day!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

OK, that book was reccamended by several other people. Now I've gotta buy it!
Thanks for that link, dragonchick, that's helped.
And Janet was the one we bought the manual from.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

You need to get the book...Learning to Weave by Deborah Chandler. My daughter actually taught her how to weave from this book and her video.If you go on www...harrisville.com... you can get the video and they are very good at answering any questions. Harrisville Designs in New Hampshire. Good Luck !!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Deborah Chandler's Learning to Weave Hands down the best.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I got Deborah Chandler's dvd *Beginning Four Harness Weaving* from Yarnbarn. It helped me tremendously when I was starting out. 
_"Starting out", _lol, that sounds like I'm quite experienced - I did my first weaving after Thanksgiving. But I'm hooked!

Jackie


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the book suggestions everyone! I think the one book is at our library.


----------

